# I think



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

i think that i have read every post on this site!!!!!!!!! Is it wver gonna snow???:crying:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

MFIGGS422;342750 said:


> i think that i have read every post on this site!!!!!!!!! Is it wver gonna snow???:crying:


I am with ya. Snowing here now. Snowing is not the problem. Getting enough snow to plow is.


----------

